# Polishing out small scratches in stainless steel 1911



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

What works well to polish the stainless steel of a 1911 when it starts showing it's age? No gouges just small stuff some so small they just of make the gun look dull. I have polished aluminium using the ruse compounds. How hard is that stainless? 
Is there a product that well known to work well? I been looking at used stuff at the pawn shops.
I was checking out a Series 90 Colt but it was really dull and a lot of super fine scratches. Really liked the gun though.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Some people swear by the Scotch Brite pads for removing scratches. I've tried them and not had much luck. Flitz is a polishing compound that might work. I'd try it on some scrap steel first.

The problem is matching the original "grain" of the guns finish. Not an easy thing to do.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Stainless is very hard, scotch bite pad will buff, but it will leave a brushed finish, there are products out there for polishing stainless to a mirror finish, pads and pastes ,a Google search will send you to vendors.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This is what we used on our motorcycle engines, back in the day.
Good stuff.

https://www.simichrome.com

Brownells carries it.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have been happy with Scotchbrite!


----------

